# Custom Bottle Caps



## stef (28/4/11)

Firstly, i apologise if this has already been covered. I assume it has been, but i couldnt find anything in the search...

I am just curious to see if anyone knows where i might be able to get custom printed crown caps, or if people have found that they are too expensive to be worth while. I assume as well most places would want huge orders, whereas i would probably only be after 1000ish...

Cheers


----------



## Cog's (28/4/11)

Try Adelaide Merchandising, I think? They are just off Richmond Rd


----------



## stef (28/4/11)

Sweet, i'll check them out. Thanks Cog's!


----------



## dougsbrew (28/4/11)

if you dont mind the work then a custom made stamper and an ink pad would do the trick. 
another option would be computer cut images - stickers basically put on each lid. 
sounds like you want to go commercial? got yourself a good brew?


----------



## Golani51 (28/4/11)

stef said:


> Sweet, i'll check them out. Thanks Cog's!



Google as there are many options.
Check out http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f46/diy-custom...wn-caps-103859/ . pretty cool what this guy did.

Reuven


----------



## timryan (28/4/11)

check this out its worth a look


----------



## Superoo (28/4/11)

Will try some different coloured caps in our laser tomorrow and post some pics.

Can also make stamps if thats your choice.


----------



## Superoo (29/4/11)

Is this the sort of thing you're looking for ?


----------



## dougsbrew (29/4/11)

Superoo said:


> Is this the sort of thing you're looking for ?




nice work that looks really good. i'd be interested in getting some of them.


----------



## Golani51 (29/4/11)

Superoo said:


> Is this the sort of thing you're looking for ?



The standard ones are $5 for 60. They have nothing listed for personalized designs.


----------



## barls (29/4/11)

very nice, id be interested as well


----------



## Camo1234 (29/4/11)

Superoo said:


> Is this the sort of thing you're looking for ?




Are those a standard design or your own?


----------



## stef (29/4/11)

Superoo, did you print them yourself, or is that someone elses offering? Looks good though- i reckon you'd find a few people after them.


----------



## Superoo (29/4/11)

Machine can fit 200 caps in one run.

Each run of 200 caps takes approx 1/2 to 3/4 hour to do red or grey caps, and 1 hour to do 200 black caps (run thru twice).

I would say the very best price you would be looking at is...
20c each for 1000 red or grey caps.
24c each for 600 red or grey caps.
30c each for 200 red or grey caps.

Add 10c per cap for black, as we need to run those thru twice, its to do with the blck paint, if we try to etch it off in one run, it makes a mess of it.

Plus one off cost of $22 to set up your artwork.
Plus postage.

price includes GST and you would receive a tax invoice.

You would need to provide a black and white jpeg image.



Is this price in the ball park ?
(the laser / filtration unit is a $45000 machine, so it cant be run for free).

I see on one of the linked sites above it costs 8.3c ea for their standard range of caps, their custom caps arent priced.

Let me know if you are interested, I will be happy to do one run at the prices listed above, and then work it out from there. Price may decrease or increase depending on how it works out.


----------



## Superoo (29/4/11)

I did the design on those, you can basically do any design you want, as long as its in black and white, the black areas are etched off.
Too much detail wont show in such a small area.

They are etched in my laser machine at work.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (29/4/11)

Superoo said:


> I did the design on those, you can basically do any design you want, as long as its in black and white, the black areas are etched off.
> Too much detail wont show in such a small area.
> 
> They are etched in my laser machine at work.


Do you reckon the caps would rust if the paint has been etched off?


----------



## Superoo (29/4/11)

Caps might eventually rust, not sure, 

in my shed they arent around long enough to rust 


here's a famous one knocked up in a hurry...


----------



## stef (29/4/11)

Thanks for putting all that up man, that's great. I reckon at this point it might be too expensive for me, though they do look amazing! But it just bumps up the price of each batch by a fair bit, might have problems justifying it to the missus! If they were more like around the 10c range then i'd be all over it. I can understand why that isn't possible though- its obviously quite a process. Hope someone else buys some though!


----------



## Superoo (29/4/11)

All cool,

yes, its a bit of messing around to do custom stuff, and thats why it costs more.

At 10c each, it works out to be charging the Laser machine out, including operator labour at $40 per hour, which is not possible in the long term. 

If it was just some generic designs that we could run heaps and heaps thru, then it might be priced differently.

I looked on some other sites in the US and seems around 30 cents is the ballpark for custom stuff.

If somebody is charging only 10c or so, it will be because they have access to a laser, but arent paying the running costs, and are doing cashies 

I agree, it is quite expensive, the generic ones on the links above at places like craftycaps might be a better option.

When I get a minute I'll do a run through and time it all, and see how low I can make the price.

Cheers...


----------



## Barley Belly (29/4/11)

Found these online

http://www.labelsonsheets.com.au/Label/rou...m-diameter.aspx

Cheap as

Around $35 for 9600 Matte White labels delivered :icon_cheers:


----------



## stef (1/5/11)

Barley belly, looks like i'd need to find a way to print onto those labels, right? Might not be so easy...

And thanks for that Superoo, let us know if the price changes a bit!

Cheers


----------



## Rod (1/5/11)

Round labels look good to me 

I use grolsh bottle and cut 38mm x 21mm labels into 4 , a pain

How ever 

would need the blank sheet software to set the sheet up

no mention on home page about software

will ring them Monday


----------



## Rod (2/5/11)

They do not have software

quote

We are currently working on new Label Template Software.

In the interim our clients are using the label template facility

in Microsoft Word.

You must create a custom template using the specifications 

off our website page. Microsoft will ask you to enter the 

horizontal pitch & vertical pitch. These respectively are the 

horizontal & vertical sizes PLUS the gaps between labels. 

Hence if the label width is 50mm & the gap is 3mm then the horizontal pitch will be

53mm.


----------



## Golani51 (2/5/11)

Rod said:


> They do not have software
> 
> quote
> 
> ...



Don't AVERY labels do it all for you? Just enter the code and it will do the setting up.

R


----------



## Barley Belly (2/5/11)

Rod said:


> They do not have software
> 
> quote
> 
> ...



Haven't tested them Rod, but as I said I am planning to buy some of the labels from http://www.labelsonsheets.com.au/Label/rou...m-diameter.aspx and was mucking around and made up a rough template on Word. Might just have to play with the margins a bit to get it spot on.

Here ya go, hope it's close enough for ya View attachment 19mm_label_template.doc


----------



## Barley Belly (2/5/11)

Golani51 said:


> Don't AVERY labels do it all for you? Just enter the code and it will do the setting up.
> 
> R



Checked the Avery website.

No A4 sheets, only rolls of coloured ones or coloured mini sheets


----------



## brewtoppers (19/5/11)

Thanks for the earlier mention!

For our friends down under, we've got a special offer 5% off all custom bottle cap orders, bagged bottle caps and belgian wirehoods! Enter discount code AUSSIE at checkout.

Cheers!
The BrewToppers Guys


----------



## growler (19/5/11)

I tend towards the more artistic freehand method myself.....

Plain but functional and disposable as well

Growler B)


----------



## Rod (19/5/11)

I printed the 19mm labels 

used there guideline regarding margins and size etc

labels look good 

saves cutting up j8651 into four

9600 labels 

enough for 200 batches 

been making brew for about 10 years and my records show 157 batches

should last a while


----------



## Barley Belly (19/5/11)

Rod said:


> I printed the 19mm labels
> 
> used there guideline regarding margins and size etc
> 
> ...



Any piccies Rod?


----------

